# Low Testosterone-someone please help



## elizabeth24 (Jul 12, 2012)

Can someone please help on the dx code for low testosterone? I have searched everywhere I can think of and I can't find anything. Thanks in advance!!

Elizabeth


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jul 12, 2012)

What about 259.9 ... unspecified endocrine disorder?? Testosterone is a hormone. 

Or what about 257.2 ...hypofunction testicular ????


----------



## lizmariecat@yahoo.com (Jul 12, 2012)

*Low testosterone*

I vote 257.2....... also referred to as Androgen deficiency


----------



## elizabeth24 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks I was leaning towards 257.2

Thanks again!


----------

